# Help! New viv set-up. Thermostat?



## Ethan1451 (May 6, 2012)

Hi,
I'm a beginner at this and have just bought a 4ft viv and hope to get a bearded dragon once I'm all set up. It came with basking bulb, UVB tube light and red bulb for night heat, but it also has a habistat temperature thermostat. I've googled this and it says that it's not suitable for light emitting heat bulbs, which I've obviously got. Anyone got any advice?


----------



## Purple_D (Jan 18, 2009)

Ethan1451 said:


> Hi,
> I'm a beginner at this and have just bought a 4ft viv and hope to get a bearded dragon once I'm all set up. It came with basking bulb, UVB tube light and red bulb for night heat, but it also has a habistat temperature thermostat. I've googled this and it says that it's not suitable for light emitting heat bulbs, which I've obviously got. Anyone got any advice?


No its not suitable, you need a dimming stat.Plus you will probably not need the night time bulb,unless your house gets below 15c:2thumb:


----------



## Ethan1451 (May 6, 2012)

Thanks! Also anyone, can I use a uv light for uv rays and as a light source during the day, and a ceramic heat emmiter as a heat source during the day and night? If so, I can use the thermostat for a ceramic heat emmiter!


----------



## Purple_D (Jan 18, 2009)

Ethan1451 said:


> Thanks! Also anyone, can I use a uv light for uv rays and as a light source during the day, and a ceramic heat emmiter as a heat source during the day and night? If so, I can use the thermostat for a ceramic heat emmiter!


Put the uv on a timer about 12-14hrs aday and use a normal spot bulb for heat


----------



## Andy King (Nov 5, 2009)

Ethan1451 said:


> Thanks! Also anyone, can I use a uv light for uv rays and as a light source during the day, and a ceramic heat emmiter as a heat source during the day and night? If so, I can use the thermostat for a ceramic heat emmiter!



I would do it as you say with a ceramic heater for 24/7 heat and UV tube on 12-14Hr timer  that way you dont need a new stat

Although some people say beardies need a nighttime drop in temp, with a 4ft viv the cool end is generally cool enough for them at night


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

Andy King said:


> I would do it as you say with a ceramic heater for 24/7 heat and UV tube on 12-14Hr timer  that way you dont need a new stat
> 
> Although some people say beardies need a nighttime drop in temp, with a 4ft viv the cool end is generally cool enough for them at night



Please stop giving newbies dodgy advice. It's not fair on them or their pets.


The best set up in my opinion is to have a household spot bulb for heat. This stays on in the day then goes off at night, giving the beardie a drop in temp at night. Which IS needed. Temps at night can go safely down to 60f, any lower and you may need to consider adding a ceramic but not many houses will get that cold. Unless you live in an igloo of course 

It's also best to have a light emitting heat source in the day because beardies are attracted to the light as they associate it with heat. Another little tip for you, make sure the basking spot is the highest point in the vivarium. Beardies often tend to bask at the highest place in the viv, so if this isn't the basking spot you may run into trouble!

I've never used any night time heating for mine and they are extremely happy and extremely healthy dragons!


Jenny


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

dickvansheepcake said:


> The best set up in my opinion is to have a household spot bulb for heat. This stays on in the day then goes off at night, giving the beardie a drop in temp at night. Which IS needed. Temps at night can go safely down to 60f, any lower and you may need to consider adding a ceramic but not many houses will get that cold. Unless you live in an igloo of course


 
Did you not know igloos are apparently very warm on the inside LOL


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

solid tegs said:


> Did you not know igloos are apparently very warm on the inside LOL


:lol2: no I didn't know that!! Crazy! Well, you learn something new every day :2thumb:


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

dickvansheepcake said:


> :lol2: no I didn't know that!! Crazy! Well, you learn something new every day :2thumb:


 
Here only short but to the point lol I am sure someone else would disagree though when quite clearly australia is constantly 90 odd degrees 24 hours a day LOL

http://articles.timesofindia.indiatimes.com/2004-11-07/open-space/27162909_1_snow-igloos-temperature


----------



## Dan Trafford (Mar 10, 2011)

dickvansheepcake said:


> Please stop giving newbies dodgy advice. It's not fair on them or their pets.
> 
> 
> The best set up in my opinion is to have a household spot bulb for heat. This stays on in the day then goes off at night, giving the beardie a drop in temp at night. Which IS needed. Temps at night can go safely down to 60f, any lower and you may need to consider adding a ceramic but not many houses will get that cold. Unless you live in an igloo of course
> ...


Actually, Beardies as with most if not all reptiles can see into the Ultra Violet and Infra red spectrum, they are not attracted by the light that we see, but the infra red light that is heat. This looks no different to them whether it is a spot bulb or a ceramic. If it is warm, they can physically see it. A ceramic is just as good as a spot, and in my opinion better because in some situatons (EG me where my reps are in the conservatory) you will find temps can drop too low at night and you need a non light emitting heat source to keep it at the best night temps. UV and ceramic is perfect.


----------

